# Game Thread: Blazers @ Knicks (3-8-08)



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*OT: No Randolph tomorrow*

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280307018


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: No Randolph tomorrow*

Says he's away from the team on a personal matter. I wonder if he's on bereavement visiting strip clubs?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: No Randolph tomorrow*

A NY media person speculates:

_Randolph, who missed the previous three games with a sore right foot, returned to his home in Indianapolis on Thursday night for what the team called a family issue, but Randolph's agent, Raymond Brothers, made it seem more like a little paid vacation. _

http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix0308,0,1289178.story


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Early tip off (4:30 pm!)

This is a KGW game too!

Talk about the game here!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

The Knicks have given me tickets to this game, but the catch is that I cannot root for the Blazers. In theory, I should be rooting for the Knicks. I won't root for the Knicks but I'll have to silently send the Blazers good vibes. It sucks but the tickets are free and they'll be good seats so I'll just deal with it. It would be amazing to win back to back games on the road. Like I said, I'll be rooting for them internally.

Go Blazers

Wait, I mean:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ZackAddy said:


> The Knicks have given me tickets to this game, but the catch is that I cannot root for the Blazers. In theory, I should be rooting for the Knicks. I won't root for the Knicks but I'll have to silently send the Blazers good vibes. It sucks but the tickets are free and they'll be good seats so I'll just deal with it. It would be amazing to win back to back games on the road. Like I said, I'll be rooting for them internally.
> 
> Go Blazers
> 
> Wait, I mean:


You know what ZackAddy....*this is a good opportunity to stretch your acting skills*. I'd do your normal routine of greeting the players, coaches, and broadcasters explain to them your situations. I guessing that you'll be close to the floor, explain to them that you'll be rooting loud & proud against the Blazers, but the catch is, everything will be in reverse. Heck, tell them that your doing research for a part in a Spike Lee movie...."The last Knick Fan" due to come out in 2009.  

Roy drives to the basket and scores......your response, can't anyone stop him!?!?!

Aldridge jumper from 15 feet......your response, you gotta stay with him, you can't leave him alone like that.

Przybilla pulls down another rebound......your response, you gotta box him out, you can't let him do that.

I think you get the idea, I mean if you can't root out loud for your team you may as well point out why the Knicks can't stop your team, in a concerning way not disrespectful. Think of it as back handed rooting your team to victory.

I expect a full report of the range of your acting ability after the game Eric. Don't let us down. :biggrin:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hahahahaha, thanks Howie. Great idea. However, there is now a bit of doubt that I'll make it to the game. I was supposed to fly to Newark through Atlanta, but my flight to Atlanta got delayed by 3 hours. Worried that I would then get stuck in Atlanta, I decided to buy a new non stop flight from Milwaukee to Newark this afternoon. I'll be cutting it close. Provided the flight leaves on time, I won't land til 5pm. Game starts at 7:30 so I should be okay though I'm supposed to go to a dinner at a private cluh at MSG at 5:30pm. Doesn't look like I'll be on time for that. The good news is that I didn't check any bags so I'll be able to hustle right out of there after we land. Wish me luck.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

good luck eric, but i say screw the rooting for the knick garbage. they think they can buy you off? Make a scene and get carried off by the cops, there's no such thing as bad publicity. the blazers would get a boost no doubt, similar to nate being ejected.

maybe sneak your oden jersey in underneath some knicks garb, and then wait for the camera to put you on the big screen. reveal the jersey, and yell out "go blazers". if you are being threatened, just start a "fire isiah" chant.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd be sick if we lost this game... we can't lose to the lowly dysfunctional Knickerbockers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No Curry. No Randolph. And NO CRAWFORD???

We better win handily.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> good luck eric, but i say screw the rooting for the knick garbage. they think they can buy you off? Make a scene and get carried off by the cops, there's no such thing as bad publicity. the blazers would get a boost no doubt, similar to nate being ejected.
> 
> maybe sneak your oden jersey in underneath some knicks garb, and then wait for the camera to put you on the big screen. reveal the jersey, and yell out "go blazers". if you are being threatened, just start a "fire isiah" chant.


Great ideas. Sucks I'm not there.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nate Robinson, QRich, Wilson Chandler, Malik Rose and David Lee are the Knicks starters? Ouch.... where's the offense going to come from that lineup?

Go Blazers, let's get the Knick fans booing their team and chantingn "Fire Isiah" by the third quarter.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nate is pretty good as is Lee, but that's it. We must beat these guys. Damn, I wish I was there.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Dang it, this would've been a 4 game win streak for when I'm in the arena. AGH!!! We better win in Cleveland.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

So far, it's going exactly as it should.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Great great start for Martell. Keep it up Marty!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Man that dunk by Oden during rehearsals for Mike and Mike gave me wet dreams!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ZackAddy said:


> Great great start for Martell. Keep it up Marty!


wait..how?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> wait..how?


huh?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ZackAddy said:


> huh?


I didn't see that you didn't make it into NY.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

i love outlaw, but he is just so predictable - not sure its his fault or nate's. excessive use of the second unit, and the lead goes to the tank. damn...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> I didn't see that you didn't make it into NY.


Yea, it sucks. 12 hours at the airport. What a mess.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ZackAddy said:


> Yea, it sucks. 12 hours at the airport. What a mess.


try spending christmas day in the SLC airport.

btw, how about that dis on John Latonka (? who the hell is that)?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack from behind the backboard! Beautiful.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> try spending christmas day in the SLC airport.
> 
> btw, how about that dis on John Latonka (? who the hell is that)?


huh? who is that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ZackAddy said:


> huh? who is that?


Mike Rice and Mike Barrett referred to someone who was having their 3rd birthday party, and they said something about how living with her dad must be hell or something. It was like John Latonka or John Luftman or something.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

The play of the game?

... The Greg Oden pre-game workout dunk. :worthy:


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

**** I missed Oden's pregame stuff... someone must Youtube it, please please please!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Robinson is eating Blake up alive.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, Nate is ripping your defence up.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

how can you not LOVE LaMarcus? Sonny have you watched this and last game? he is a pimp, he is gonna be a star.

Roy is awesome.

Martell! playin' good my man, keep up the D.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That should do it..


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

As long as it's only nate and not the rest I couldn't care less.

Good game for LMA again.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

HELL YEA!

the future of the NBA, roy and aldridge, hell yea!

Blake is awesome, i hope he is our backup pg for the rest of his career!

Proud of webster. Outlaw, again, proved my point, even when he is missing, he isn't trying to help the team in other ways, like defense, off. boards, assists, good picks, and so on... he just gets the ball, puts on his tunnel vision and refuses to pass and just iso's... its sad.  oh well, i think that will come with time. Hopefully this off season he will put that in his game, be more of a team player. Outlaw is gonna be awesome if he can add that, if he doesn't he won't be a starter in this league, unless he wants to go to the knicks, whose whole team does that. 

GO BLAZERS! <3 Aldridge!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Roy in the OT was just phenomenal, so calm and poised for a 2nd year player, he makes me confident that when this team makes the playoffs down the road they'll have success.
LMA had a good night, struggled from the FT line alittle, but was aggressive and took it to the Knicks interior. Defensively I think he played well with the blocks and quick rotations on penetration.
Webster had another solid game, good from outside to start the game and played alittle more aggressively near the end. His defense is getting better and better on the perimeter, and he contributes on the glass a lot for a sg/sf.
Outlaw was off again tonight, he needs to do more when his shot is off.

I really don't see where Blake gets the defensive praise he does. He's absolutely horrible at defending the fast break, he just backs up all the way and lets whomever it is score, not just against Robinson tonight but in every game I've seen he never steps up to stop the ball and try and draw a charge. He also just gets abused by all the quick ball handlers, and tonight was nothing different than when he's faced the Paul's/Parker's/Ellis's. I found myself saying 'please get Blake out and put Jack in' tonight for defense... i couldn't believe it.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^yea man, roy kicked ***!

soo poised, the guy is seriously somethin' special. i love aldridge though, idk why, i see so much potential in him to be great...

can't wait for oden!

i really hope we can snatch a young pg also.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Jayps15 said:


> I really don't see where Blake gets the defensive praise he does.



blake gets praise for defense? not that i've heard.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

so we're back to LMA is god now?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^We were never off the L-Train.  Point is, he's still young, and he'll have his good and bad games. Today just turned out to be one of his good ones.

But seriously, watching this game really showed our weaknesses. Without a big guy like Joel in there, we just let them score. We need people who will pursue rebounds and box out. Hopefully, Oden can do that. Also, the lack of a real point guard really killed us. Blake stepped up at the end, but Jack was terrible as usual. We really need to pull off a good deal during the summer. 

Martell's block at the end was godlike. 

Can we seriously not get an easy win? Every single win this season has been hard fought straight till the end, whether it's against a good or bad team. =/


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL, Jack is now a combined negative Michael Jordan in his last two games.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes great win for the blazers


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

There's no youtube video of the Oden dunk yet but basically Mike and Mike were doing a rehearsal for tonight's broadcast and in the background you see Oden one hand dunk the basketball over Marice Lucas. Can't remember if he just jumped off one leg but I'm sure he wasn't allowed to jump off with his bad knee. It basically left me dreaming about next year.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Driew said:


> There's no youtube video of the Oden dunk yet but basically Mike and Mike were doing a rehearsal for tonight's broadcast and in the background you see Oden one hand dunk the basketball over Marice Lucas. Can't remember if he just jumped off one leg but I'm sure he wasn't allowed to jump off with his bad knee. *It basically left me dreaming about next year.*


You and me both, brother. I saw that video and thought, "Oh yeah. Greg! He plays basketball, doesn't he? Oh that dunk was nice. Just imagine how many of those we'll see next year."

It was a nice little tease. 

Also, as for tonight's game, it seems like most everyone (but Travis) did some good things tonight. Martell knocked down some shots, Jarrett was clutch, Roy was Roy, Alridge did it all, Blake dished 10 assists, Joel was doing well and Jones knocked down a pair of 3-pointers.

Of course, you can't let Nate Robinson go off like that. I'm a huge fan of McMillan, but I can't fathom why he let Robinson go off for 20+ in the third quarter before making adjustments (like Przybilla double-teaming him near the three-point line, causing him to give the ball up).

Still, a win is a win is a win. The Blazers have now won more games than they did all of last season.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

When the "little" guys are on, there is not much the immediate defender can do, except hope for good help defense. We've seen this same situation with Boykins - these guys are just too small & quick to 1-1 defend.

I give Blake great credit for working his a$$ off, despite the fact that there was no way he could have single-handedly stopped Nate - and, he got lousy defensive support from his team-mates.

Despite the Nate blitz, Blake got himself a double-double, with 15 points, 10 dimes, and NO TOs. And, I don't know whose been talkin to Blake, but his sudden determination to attack the basket has made him a much more valuable player. He hit some big shots in the 4th, including abusing Jeffries for a "Nate" type of score late in the game.

For as impressive as Nate looked against Blake (and everyone else), the "+/-" stat says it all: Blake had the highest of any player on the court with +14, whilst Nate had -4.

Roy's OT performance was just sensational. This team shouldn't write-off the playoffs just yet.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the end of OT was strange why did Thomas wave the white flag so early?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> blake gets praise for defense? not that i've heard.


Nate seemed to get past Blake like he was standing still (Jack too).


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> the end of OT was strange why did Thomas wave the white flag so early?


beasley/rose


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

southnc said:


> For as impressive as Nate looked against Blake (and everyone else), the "+/-" stat says it all: Blake had the highest of any player on the court with +14, *whilst Nate had -4*.


Well, considering he played 52 of a possible 53 minutes in a game in which his team lost by 6, that stat is pretty useless. To say that Blake had a better game is pretty ridiculous, considering we should have blown out the Knicks who were without their top 4 scorers.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

porkchopexpress said:


> Well, considering he played 52 of a possible 53 minutes in a game in which his team lost by 6, that stat is pretty useless. To say that Blake had a better game is pretty ridiculous, considering we should have blown out the Knicks who were without their top 4 scorers.


 I didn't state that Blake had a better game. What I tried to show was that Blake's team was more effective when he was playing. Nate played extremely well, but the Blazers won the game anyway.

Your correct in the Blazers should have beat the Knicks by a large margin, with key NY players injured. But, it didn't happen because the remaining Knicks stepped-up their game, while the Blazer bench was disappointing.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

NY is MUCH better without people like Zach, Curry and Marbury. They play less selfish, and people like Robinson and Lee get lots of PT, which is really good for the knicks. Also Fred Jones is really unselfish, and they play defense, and move the ball on offense. If they didn't have curry, randolph, or marbury all season, and played like they played VS. portland for 2 games, i think they would have a shot at a playoff spot in the east.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we should have doubled robinson more, no one else was doing anything. Make others beat you..Mr. Mac boggles the mind sometimes with his coaching decisions.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I love Freddie Jones, but where in the hell was that type of play in Portland?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^lol, srsly. couldn't agree more with both your posts.

Jones is awesome! QUACK!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Detroit only beat the Knicks by 3...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I got the Knicks broadcast on NBA League Pass. Late in the game, with the Knicks trying to come back. Blake hit James Jones wide open and the Knicks announcers groaned, "oh no!". Sure enough JJ hits a wide open 3. I had to laugh.

Starting a road trip with 2 wins, even if not against stellar teams, is a good thing. Really. It is.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> Mike Rice and Mike Barrett referred to someone who was having their 3rd birthday party, and they said something about how living with her dad must be hell or something. It was like John Latonka or John Luftman or something.


I'm not sure, but I think that's the guy in the TV truck that Rice is always messin' with. Word on the street is he put's together all the highlight packages and replays. I think they said his daughter is turning 3 this week! That's just what I heard.


----------

